# 1984 JD 826



## Nordford (Feb 6, 2021)

Here’s pic of my blower with the original owner, my buddies Grandpa. The second pic is current.


----------



## Darby (Dec 18, 2020)

Nordford said:


> Here’s pic of my blower with the original owner, my buddies Grandpa. The second pic is current.


Great Pics. Nice to know the history.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Nordford said:


> Here’s pic of my blower with the original owner, my buddies Grandpa. The second pic is current.
> View attachment 175932
> View attachment 175933


How come you didn't put this in your other thread?
Did those exhaust pipes come stock/original?, on those when purchased new?


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

You didn't answer in your other thread about chroming the chute rods you fixed?
How about repainting the whole machine. 
Sure would look nice all redone, nice and shiny. 
A nice summertime project?


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Here is a link for the other thread so others won't have to look.








Chute crank rod modification


Have any of you seen or actually modified the chute direction rod so it is higher? I love the machine, but having the direction adjustment closer to the had grips would be awesome. I’ve got an 80’s 826.




www.snowblowerforum.com





Nice machine.


----------



## Nordford (Feb 6, 2021)

Big Ed said:


> You didn't answer in your other thread about chroming the chute rods you fixed?
> How about repainting the whole machine.
> Sure would look nice all redone, nice and shiny.
> A nice summertime project?


I haven’t decided what I’m going to do yet. I made a different post as this doesn’t have anything to die with the chute crank modification.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Nordford said:


> I haven’t decided what I’m going to do yet. I made a different post as this doesn’t have anything to die with the chute crank modification.


OK
What happened to the horns that show in the first picture? 
I will guess that the exhaust is not factory stock and someone welded a piece on to the muffler?
In the other thread someone asked if the exhaust stack is from a 1970 Trans-Am. I guess you don't know?


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Nordford said:


> I haven’t decided what I’m going to do yet. I made a different post as this doesn’t have anything to die with the chute crank modification.


The early John Deeres are such cool looking and well built machines.

Nice to have the photo with the original owner, is he the one that installed the horns, flags and chrome exhaust tips? If so, he sure has a sense of humour. He definitely took good care of that machine.

From the photos the paint looks pretty good. If it was mine I would just degrease the entire machine and give it a good clean up and wax. Check and replace auger and axle bushings and impeller bearing if required. If the auger housing interior and inside chute are showing a lot of bare metal and rust I would probably do some disassembly and sand, prime and paint those areas.

That being said, I only intended to do the auger housing and inside chute on my Ariens that my father purchased new in 1968. However it turned into a complete restoration.  

Showcase link:









Ziggy65 Ariens 10000 series restoration


Photos of restoration process of this snow blower. I did a valve job, replaced carburetor, muffler, head gasket, axle bushings and impeller bearing. The auger bushings were in excellent condition, so I didn't replace them. The machine was...




www.snowblowerforum.com


----------



## Nordford (Feb 6, 2021)

Big Ed said:


> OK
> What happened to the horns that show in the first picture?
> I will guess that the exhaust is not factory stock and someone welded a piece on to the muffler?
> In the other thread someone asked if the exhaust stack is from a 1970 Trans-Am. I guess you don't know?


When I got it, it was in sad shape. The horns were gone, light was broken, there was battery and more wiring (bad wiring) than you could shake a stick at. I basically removed everything but the exhaust! I removed the interlock and safety handles. The interlock was bad (wire broken off) and I don't think I will replace it. It takes me paying a little more attention, but is significantly easier to run. 

I'm sure the exhaust tip is NOT from a 70's Trans Am. It does look similar though. It looks to me to be a cheapo from an auto parts store.


----------



## farmer52 (Dec 27, 2020)

I bet that is LOUD!


----------



## Johner (Dec 30, 2020)

Working on a JD 826 replacing intake valve seal and noticed a lot of clearance on the intake .030 have any idea why this could be. Exhaust in good shape could the valve be worn that much? This machine has not run in 7 years.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

farmer52 said:


> I bet that is LOUD!


It looks like someone went through the trouble of making an adapter to weld to the original muffler that attaches the exhaust stack so likely less loud than stock.
And then cut the pre heater box to fit the assembly.


It's just strange to me to see an older guy with the exhaust, horns, light, straight up drift bars with the flags attached. More like something a teenager might do.
Wondering if he has one of those gyro cup holders for a highball on the handlebars inside the cab ?? 🙃


.


----------

